

Ask HN: How to get started with a simple P2P application? - jhildings

I have recently become interested in building my own P2P app, with something simple like just sharing small calculations or messages with all the peers.<p>But I really have now idea where to start looking for good literature on the subject , both for the theory but also which language &#x2F; servers &#x2F; libraries to use.<p>Do you have any good input to get me started?
======
slashink
Maybe you can start with studying client-swarm consensus and look deeper into
how bittorrent works?

